# FreeBSD almost 12th on distrowarch....



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2009)

```
12  	CentOS  	593=
13 	FreeBSD 	582>
```


Let's smack em....
go to http://distrowatch.com/ improve FreeBSD statistic


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 2, 2009)

How . . . what?

I wouldn't want to compete with Unbunutu on distrowatch any more than I'd want to strive with Veronika Stefan in _her_ chosen field.


----------

